# Dx Code for "off balance"



## jwilson42 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, I need help with a dx code...the CC say "off balance" and the doc is ruling out Parkinsonism Primary. What dx code would I use. Thanks!!!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Imbalance codes to 781.2


----------



## jwilson42 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## preserene (Nov 11, 2010)

That is the correct one  because there is no proper DX set forth by your physician.
What  I am asking now is out of interest. There are yet other conditions which mimic Parkinsonism  for eg Normal Pressure Hydrocephlus  where in they have off balance too.
was any other symptoms and signs or MRI/CT  reports available


----------

